
Mathematics Anonymous Support Group - MathsGenius
https://mathsgee.com/courses/the-mathematical-genius-in-you/
======
Asooka
I expected a support group for people addicted to mathematics, lol.

~~~
MathsGenius
Lol, the opposite, this is for people who are afraid of math
[https://mathsgee.com/qna/activity/mathematics-
anonymous](https://mathsgee.com/qna/activity/mathematics-anonymous)

------
cliffdover
This site has a terrible registration page. It won't let me register with an
email.

~~~
MathsGenius
Sorry will add email option. Only used social logins for fighting spam. Thanks
for the feedback

------
wolfi1
"Hi, I'm Bill. I'm a mathematician - Hi Bill." (misread "Mathematics
Anonymous" for "Mathematicians Anonymous", my bad)

~~~
MathsGenius
Thanks Bill. We trying to get learners who struggle with math to discuss and
get over their fears. Yes, we welcome mathematicians like you to give
guidance. You can check out [https://mathsgee.com/qna/14133/what-is-the-
mathematics-anony...](https://mathsgee.com/qna/14133/what-is-the-mathematics-
anonymous-support-group-all-about)

~~~
haskellandchill
This is a hilarious missed reference.

------
tempodox
This post title (“Mathematics Anonymous Support Group”) is grossly misleading.
It's an ad for a course that also has a forum called “Mathematics Anonymous”.

~~~
MathsGenius
Not an ad, we are not selling anything, just helping people with mathematical
anxiety. Like Alcoholics Anonymous, we are Mathematics Anonymous. We exist to
help people. You can assist by answering math questions on
[https://mathsgee.com/qna/activity/mathematics-
anonymous](https://mathsgee.com/qna/activity/mathematics-anonymous)

------
omginternets
I just signed up, and I don’t see any actual mathematical content in the
course. It just looks like a “pedagogical” pep-talk with red flags like
“learning style”.

~~~
MathsGenius
Check [https://mathsgee.com/qna/activity/mathematics-
anonymous](https://mathsgee.com/qna/activity/mathematics-anonymous)

------
datajack
Yeah no email no account. No way I am giving away my credentials to a third
party.

~~~
MathsGenius
Thanks, fixed it, now you can register with your email

------
MathsGenius
Thanks for the feedback, appreciate the support.

